# Japanese ADA



## NeilW (21 Sep 2011)

If you ever feel bored its worth checking out the Japanese version of the ADA website every now and then as it contains quite a few goodies that don't appear in their own 'english' translation link.

Enter http://www.adana.co.jp/jp/ (their standard english link ends in .co.jp/en/) into a translator such as Google 

How cool is this setup for a beginner?! Just buy yourself a Do!Aqua Mini, a few rocks and a pregrown wabi kusa and away you go! Have a look at the video. I wish I'd started off with that. They even provide some print out pdf instructions, a personal order form, and details on how to maintain your tank in the long run.






source; http://www.adana.co.jp/jp/hajimete/

Anyone else up for moving to Japan?


----------



## Garuf (21 Sep 2011)

Excellent post, that tank in itself is geams. I'm off to look at visas.


----------



## Antoni (21 Sep 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I love to go to Japan too 

I wondered what fishes they are using for the wabi kusa?  :?:


----------



## ashcarter89 (21 Sep 2011)

thanks that sound good , will have to have a look at that  i have been on it before but couldnt work out how to translate the page


----------



## NeilW (21 Sep 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Excellent post, that tank in itself is geams. I'm off to look at visas.


  


			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> I wondered what fishes they are using for the wabi kusa?  :?:


I believe they're killifish by the looks of things as they're intended to be pretty hardy for beginners and also filterless


----------



## Garuf (21 Sep 2011)

Yeah Oryzias latipes, rice fish, most likely I understand they're used quiet often in Wabi kusa for their muted colours.


----------



## Antoni (22 Sep 2011)

Yes that fish looks pretty hardy and suitable for unheated wabi kusas. The trouble is that it is difficult if not impossible to get hold of them in the UK    I would love to give them a try!


----------



## Gill (22 Sep 2011)

Antoni said:
			
		

> Yes that fish looks pretty hardy and suitable for unheated wabi kusas. The trouble is that it is difficult if not impossible to get hold of them in the UK    I would love to give them a try!




Cool tank.

The Rice fish are always available from Maidenhead aquatics, as they are a regular on the ordering list. Easy enough for them to order them in for you. Well that is the MA branches I go to.


----------



## Tom (22 Sep 2011)

There were some at Kesgrave tropicals last time I went  Try ebay, they have a shop on there.


----------



## Gill (22 Sep 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> There were some at Kesgrave tropicals last time I went  Try ebay, they have a shop on there.




Yeah, he should be getting some more in, in a few weeks


----------



## Antoni (23 Sep 2011)

Great! Thanks guys, I would probably give them a try in the next wabi kusa project


----------

